# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Llojet e peshkut.

## drague

Po e hap kete teme per pasurimin e fjalorit te kuzhines.

Shume shqiptare e hane dhe emrin nuk ja dine.

Jepni kontributin tuaj.Diskutim te mbare.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

LEVREKU peshku me i preferuar per shqipet.

----------


## drague

Barbunji.

Shquhet per shijen, dhe nuk mban ere si peshqit e tjere.

----------


## fegi

Salmon(LaX)

foto 1 dhe 2
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6347/laxe.jpg

Peshku salmon
Ky lloj peshku i pasur me omega-3 siguron acidët yndyrorë, të cilët nuk mund t’i prodhojë trupi juaj. Acidet yndyrorë, duke ndihmuar në shëndetin e funksioneve të trurit, ulin rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës dhe paralizës. Acidet yndyrorë omega-3 në të njëjtën kohë ndihmojnë në parandalimin e faktorëve rrezikues të infeksioneve dhe kancerit të kyçeve.

----------


## drague

Gjuza.

princesha " e peshqve.

shume e lehte ne konsumim.

----------


## drague

> Salmon(LaX)


per fat te keq nuk gjendet ne ujrat tona.

shume i perdorshem.(nuk me pelqe hiç)

----------


## fegi

> per fat te keq nuk gjendet ne ujrat tona.
> 
> shume i perdorshem.(nuk me pelqe hiç)


Ketu Ne Suedi E perdorin Shume.

----------


## drague

peshku Koc.

ps. nqs keni probleme me emrat mund ti shkruaj dhe ne gjuhe te huaj.(P

----------


## drague

> ketu Ne Suedi E perdorin Shume


PO.

andej rritet 

Norvegjia eksportuesi me i madh.

----------


## orhideja

Koc, Levreku, Salmone .........njami njami  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

Raza

nuk eshte shume i perdorshem.

----------


## drague

Sardele.

peshk per fukarenjt.gjendet shume ne zonen e Shengjinit.

po e moren" kosovaret "  portin do knoqen me sardele :shkelje syri: 

ne kohen e xhaxhit e kemi bo telef.

----------


## Luli X

> Salmon(LaX)
> 
> foto 1 dhe 2
> http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6347/laxe.jpg
> 
> Peshku salmon
> Ky lloj peshku i pasur me omega-3 siguron acidët yndyrorë, të cilët nuk mund ti prodhojë trupi juaj. Acidet yndyrorë, duke ndihmuar në shëndetin e funksioneve të trurit, ulin rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës dhe paralizës. Acidet yndyrorë omega-3 në të njëjtën kohë ndihmojnë në parandalimin e faktorëve rrezikues të infeksioneve dhe kancerit të kyçeve.


fegi,flmn per kete informate te cmuar!Shume shpesh e ha kete peshk.I paskam punet mire...

----------


## broken_smile

Peshk shpate, me shume vlera ushqyese sidomos per femijet

----------


## drague

Shojzë

ka mish shume te shijshem

----------


## drague

Merluc.

shquhet per mishin pa hala.

----------


## Izadora

Drague na i mbarove peshqit e akuariumit  :ngerdheshje:  

Nqs ka mundesi dhe ndonje recete sesi gatuhen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Skumbri - permban omega-3, rekomandohet per ata qe vuajne nga hyperkolesterolemia

----------


## prenceedi

Ngjala.Ka nje mish shume te shijshem.
Thuhet se e rrit fuqine seksuale........

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dentali esht nje nga peshqit me te mire e me te shtrenjte ne treg.Pastaj kemi dhe koranin e famshem qe ndodhet vetem ne liqenin e Pogradecit dhe ne nje liqen tjeter ne Rusi.

----------

